# 1970s Ladies Schwinn Suburban - All Original - What Is It Worth?



## TJW (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm thinking about selling my wife's 1977 Schwinn Suburban. 

It is a very nice bike, but she no longer feels that her balance is good enough to continue riding it.

It is all original except for new tires that I installed in 2015.

The original paint is still very shiney.

It has a nice Schwinn speedometer that works. The front and rear lights also work.

I would appreciate suggestions as to what I should ask for this bike.

woodrufftj@aol.com




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




woodrufftj@aol.com


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 17, 2016)

in my area,it would probably sell in the 100-150 dollar range.the accessories,light,speedo,add a little value.the FFS,or front freewheel system,kills a little value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I've sold similar bikes where I live and struggled to get $75. V/r Shawn


----------



## how (Feb 17, 2016)

I have sold many of them, usually get 100 to 115.
I once got 140 for a violet one in excellent condition.
Around here they are asking crazzy money for them,. but I dont think they are getting it.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll concur with previous posters. Around $100 in most areas.  With a bike like that, I also see a whole lot of work that needs to be done. Dry brake pads, bearings that haven't seen grease since it left the factory.  A nice bike, but most folks can't appreciate it for what it is.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## TJW (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts.

I just took a look on EBAY and saw where several similar bikes had sold for around $200, but they didn't have the speedometer or the lights and generator.

I also noticed that the speedometer alone was worth about $75.


----------

